# Hello, all



## Dragonsoul (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wanted to introduce myself. Found this site during a web search and decided to register. 

I've been writing for years now and would like to give my writing that extra push I use to have when I was younger (that comment alone really ages me xD). And I wanted to meet other aspiring writers and hear their stories about their works.

So, time to welcome the noob!


----------



## No Brakes (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forums! Hope you enjoy yourself!


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums. I hope you enjoy yourself and have fun.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Dragonsoul (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you, all. I've been to a number of forums, but none that were devoted so heavily to writing. I'm very eager to see what is here.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey there Dragonsoul and welcome to WF!  It's good to have another (seeming) dragon guru around here.


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!
-Newnonel


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Dragonsoul (Dec 3, 2008)

I do have a love of dragons, and they feature prominently in my works. The username is based off a tattoo I have of the same name.

Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## Sam (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome, noob. What? You did say to welcome the noob!

Just kidding. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## alanmt (Dec 3, 2008)

Howdy!


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello from another newbie to the forum.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello there


----------



## wacker (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

wacker


----------

